# Sussex Dog Shows



## SmokeyRabbit (Aug 28, 2010)

Ewhurst and Staplecross Bonfire Society Tn31 6JB

Fun dog show Sunday 5th June 2011 Mary Mason's Field, Beckley Road, Northiam, TN31 6JB, Main sponsor Badgers oak Veterinary Practice, Enteries from 10.30am, Judging at 11.30am.

Judge:John Joyce

Class 1: Puppy 3-6 Months
Class 2uppy 6-12 Months
Class 3:Veteran(7years and over)
Class 4:Best Pedigree Dog or Bitch
Class 5:Best Crossbreed Dog or Bitch
Class 6:Best Rescue
Class 7: Dog with the waggiest Tail
Class 8: Prettiest Bitch
Class 9: Most Handsome Dog
Class 10: Irish Brace(2 dogs unalike)
Class 11: Best Condition
Class 12: Judges Choice

Doggy Paddle Fun dog show Sunday 15th May 2011 raisiing money for great ormond street hospital, Enteries taken from 10 am Judging starts at 11 am.

Punnets town village hall
Battle Road - Punnets Town
Heathfield
East Sussex
TN21 9DS

Pedigree Classes: Miss Catherine Fuller (Inoby)

AV Veteran
AV Puppy
AV Junior
AV Graduate
Av Open
Best Condition under 15"
Best Condition Over 15"
Junior Handler

Lunch Break for Judge

Prettiest Bitch
Handsome Dog
Irish Brace
Best Rescue
Adult Handler
Dog judge would like to take home
Brace
KC CDC Best Movement

Crossbreed and Mongrel Classes

Judge: Miss Louise Flynn

Veteran
Puppy
Junior
Graduate
Open
Best Condition under 15"
Best Condition Over 15"
Junior Handler

Lunch Break for Judge

Prettiest Bitch
Handsome Dog
Irish Brace
Adult Handler
Best Rescue
Waggiest Tail
Dog judge would like to take home
KC CDC Best Movement

Lunch Time Activities Judge - Miss Becca Heard

Egg and Spoon Race
Water Relay
Fastest Sausage Eater - Bon Appetite
Hoopla
Fastest Recall
Fastest Recall ignoring a Sausage

Dicker Village Hall Fun Dog show Saturday 23rd July 2011

Starts 12 noon, 12 novelty classes, plus handy hound competition, Enteries £1 a class Payable at Ringside, specials in each class for dogs, for further information call 01323841541

Brownbread horse rescue centre dog show 15th May 2011, Enteries from 11am juging 12 noon entry fee £1.00

Puppy
Yearling
Sporting
Non-sporting
Open - Any Variety

Child Handler age 6-15yrs
Best Crossbreed
Waggiest Tail
Best Veteran
Best Movement
Best sit and stay
Prettiest Bitch
Handsome Dog
Irish Brace
Fancy Dress
Best Brace
Dog most like its owner
Best Handler aged over 60
Dog the judge would like to take home

Brownbread Horse Rescue


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Hopefully attend these


----------



## SmokeyRabbit (Aug 28, 2010)

Markwick Gardens CDS 
Markwick Gardens, off Dane Road, St Leonards, TN38 0RE
Sunday 15th May 2011

Entrys from 12, Judging from 1. Judge Lyn Aldous (Panjsher)
Pedigree
1 AV Puppy 6-12months
2 AV Sporting
3 AV Non-Sporting
4 AV Open

Novelty
5 Best Veteran
6 Best Rescue
7 Junior Handling
8 Best Longcoat
9 Best Shortcoat
10 Prettiest Bitch
11 Most Hansom dog
12 Best Crossbreed
13 Fancy Dress
14 Dog and Owner most alike

BIS wins 7.5kg Technical dog food + Trophy
BPIS wins 3kg
BVIS wins 3kg
Best Rescue wins 3kg

Classes £1 each, rosettes to 5th place in all classes. No RCC, CC winners. Show held under KC rules.

Show secretary Anne Adams - 07928 520194


----------



## SmokeyRabbit (Aug 28, 2010)

WHITSTABLE & DISTRICT CANINE SOCIETY
SCHEDULE
of 222 Class Unbenched
O P E N S H O W
(Judged on the Group System) (held under Kennel Club Rules & Regulations)
at
AGRICULTURAL HALL
Lockmeadow Market, Barker Road, Maidstone, Kent ME16 8LW
on SUNDAY, 26th JUNE 2011
Show Opens: 9.00 am Judging: 10.00 am

http://www.fossedata.co.uk/downloads/pdf/WHIT_JUN_11_Schedule.pdf


----------

